
Anywhere.FM acquired by imeem - iamwil
We are very excited to announce that Anywhere.FM has been acquired by
imeem (http://www.imeem.com), the leading social media network.<p>Since our launch last August, Anywhere.FM has been dedicated to making
it easy to upload, play, and share your music wherever you go. We have
listened to our users and worked hard to provide them with the best
music playback experience available on the Internet. The millions of
tracks that our users have uploaded to Anywhere.FM over the last 6
months prove to us that we have been successful in achieving this goal.<p>Today's announcement broadens the scope of Anywhere.FM's ambitions,
bringing us together with imeem, a social networking site with a
media-centric approach to connecting consumers. With imeem, users can
enjoy, recommend and discover not only music, but film, video, TV
programming and art, and connect with people who share similar tastes.<p>Anywhere.FM will continue to exist as a standalone site for our users to
enjoy. At the same time, we will bring many of the innovations of
Anywhere.FM to the imeem community as well as the broader internet
community in the near future. We'll also keep on innovating on the
Anywhere.FM website. We have some interesting ideas on how to best
leverage imeem's audience and media content to further enrich the
Anywhere.FM experience.<p>We hope you are as excited as we are about this acquisition. We have
lots in store for you - we'll be sure to keep you posted in the coming
months as we unveil our exciting plans.<p>Feel free to share your ideas and feedback with us at
feedback@anywhere.fm.<p>Sincerely,<p>Anson, Lux, and Sachin
The Anywhere.FM Team<p>http://www.anywhere.fm
======
danielha
Congrats guys - awesome, awesome news.

Now we can do away with the awkward silence when I smugly ask what you guys
have been up to.

~~~
dhouston
I for one welcome our new black-shirted overlords.

congrats, anson, lux and sachin!

~~~
danielha
Word. I want to see black shirts on Thurs!

------
simianstyle
congratulations! (how much?)

~~~
whacked_new
From TC: "... making an early exit likely below $5 million possible"

~~~
ivankirigin
= "we have no idea"

~~~
whacked_new
I agree, but I doubt it's a wild guess, and I would be surprised if it was
over 5M.

------
vlad
Congrats! This project had a great user interface from the day it was
launched, but also served a purpose, and likely was designed to scale from the
start.

------
kirubakaran
Cool. What is your next startup?

~~~
bfioca
Ask them again after they vest. :)

------
nickb
Never heard of imeem but best of luck to you guys!!!

------
rokhayakebe
anywhere was a winner from the day it launched. congratulations guys....

------
richcollins
Damn I was talking with them about investing some of my meager savings. Guess
I should have trusted my instincts :( Wonder what the ROI was for angels.

Well I was certainly impressed when I saw the application. Nice work!

------
JohnN
Congrats

------
mattmaroon
Grats fellas. When/where's the party?

------
Mistone
awesome news - congrats to the team! An excellent partner in imeem, and a
quick turnaround on build, launch, sell. way to go gents

------
dskhatri
Congratulations guys, nice work!

------
petenixey
Awesome news guys - great work

------
sbraford
Congratulations, guys!

------
garbowza
Well done, kudos!

------
rms
Congrats guys!

------
jward
Way to go :D

------
ivankirigin
Awesome!

------
nextmoveone
Ditto!

------
jamiequint
congrats guys :)

------
ajkirwin
Congratulations :)

